# Thai Airways Baggage Allowance



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi All,

One of the travel agent that I am planning to my tickets from is saying that even Thai Airways allows 40kgs of baggage allowance for PR one way flight ticket ...Is that true ? Is somebody aware of such thing recently ?

Thai Airways ticket is costing me almost INR 7,000 less compared to Singapore Airlines.. How is Thai Airways service in general ..Which one do you guys suggest me to go for ?

I am planning to book my tickets tomorrow..so expecting some quick responses 

Thanks in advance.

--Ujwol


----------



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

You might want to contact the International Organization for Migration (IOM).
That NGO has several agreements with airlines with a reduced price and more baggage allowance.

I got my tickets with them, flying Qantas, and I got 40% cheaper tickets than if I bought directly from the airline, besides, each adult is allowed to take 4 bags weighting 23 kg each.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Skoropada, every country has different rules when it comes to baggage allowance. 23 KG each bag x 4 comes to 160+ KG per person, are you serious? I have never heard of that much allowance for one person. Check once again i reckon.

Yes Ujwols, Thai gives 40 Kgs, but you have to tell them this is a one way ticket and for migration purpose. they can get smart at time, it is best to get the ticket from an agent, makes life easier. They do the weight bit for you while getting the ticket booked and you do not have to run pillar to post to figure what will happen when you are about to board


----------



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Skoropada, every country has different rules when it comes to baggage allowance. 23 KG each bag x 4 comes to 160+ KG per person, are you serious? I have never heard of that much allowance for one person. Check once again i reckon.
> 
> Yes Ujwols, Thai gives 40 Kgs, but you have to tell them this is a one way ticket and for migration purpose. they can get smart at time, it is best to get the ticket from an agent, makes life easier. They do the weight bit for you while getting the ticket booked and you do not have to run pillar to post to figure what will happen when you are about to board


Yes, 4 bags 23 kg each, that equals 92 kg per person. IOM is an NGO that helps migrants, that's why they have agreed with several airlines conditions favourable to migrants. My experience is only with LAN and Qantas.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sorry 92 per person not 160, god, what was i thinking , but stil check with the airlines once adn get a written confirmation because i have never heard of 90kgs per person, i have been reading exploring about migration for 5 years now and you are the first, i have heard about IOM but 92 kgs is stil unbelievable


----------



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> sorry 92 per person not 160, god, what was i thinking , but stil check with the airlines once adn get a written confirmation because i have never heard of 90kgs per person, i have been reading exploring about migration for 5 years now and you are the first, i have heard about IOM but 92 kgs is stil unbelievable


I'll be travelling in a few months, what I'm metioning here is what an IOM officer told me and what my reservation says.
After I successfuly ship the baggage I'll let you know.


----------



## kinshuksen (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey ujwal am a little doubtful about thai airlines providing you a 40kg baggage allowance. I am travelling myself in the month of July and had to get my tickets booked from Jet-Quantas codesharing via singapore from New Delhi, as I couldn't find any other airlines giving me an exempt on baggage! (40kgs)

Thanks,
Kinshuk


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

kinshuk, i got 40 kgs from Singapore Airlines.


----------



## kinshuksen (Nov 22, 2011)

Singapore airlines is comparitively expensive than Jet airways. Moreover if the bagagge allowed in India-Aus sector is max 40kgs unless you are travelling on a student visa. For a PR the max cap is fixed.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes SG is more expensive but going by Jet means you have to change your carrier in Singapore or depending on the flight that you are taking. What if your flight is late for some reason and you miss the other one, if you go by the same carrier and not change them, like in your case, you will be changing from jet to qantas, the qantas flight is not responsible for jet flight, i was suggested to go by one carrier and not two even if they are cheaper, it makes life easier and when you have a 18 hour flight, it is better to go with the best instead of the cheapest, that is my take, everyone thinks differently though


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Yes SG is more expensive but going by Jet means you have to change your carrier in Singapore or depending on the flight that you are taking. What if your flight is late for some reason and you miss the other one, if you go by the same carrier and not change them, like in your case, you will be changing from jet to qantas, the qantas flight is not responsible for jet flight, i was suggested to go by one carrier and not two even if they are cheaper, it makes life easier and when you have a 18 hour flight, it is better to go with the best instead of the cheapest, that is my take, everyone thinks differently though


if it is codeshare by jet-qantas , it will work the same as travelling in the same airline for the whole trip. Qantas will be answerable to you even if jet is delayed or cancelled since it is a codeshare. lugguage at transit is also managed the same way as it would have been if you were to travel in the same airline for the whole journey.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont know about technicalities but I had a child and my agent suggested i go with same carrier rather than changing hands. I know a few people who lost their baggage moving from one carrier to another and there were too many people to ask and too much running around.. I am sure they are answerable btu when you are in a situation of crisis, no one really comes forward and takes the blame


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> i dont know about technicalities but I had a child and my agent suggested i go with same carrier rather than changing hands. I know a few people who lost their baggage moving from one carrier to another and there were too many people to ask and too much running around.. I am sure they are answerable btu when you are in a situation of crisis, no one really comes forward and takes the blame



code share effectively means that it is the same airline from a passenger's perspective. Singapore Airlines SQ 227 for instance will also be a Lufthansa, Virgin Atlantic, Virgin australia, Egypt Air etc at the same time depending on code share agreements. It should make no difference to a passenger, and the risk is same as having a transit with the same airline. Losing luggage etc depends on how unlucky one is at any point of time, and the airline is answerable for this but there is no difference in the way it is handled be it the same airline or a code share - atleast AFAIK. It is not the same a flying with a different carrier altogether.


----------



## kinshuksen (Nov 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Yes SG is more expensive but going by Jet means you have to change your carrier in Singapore or depending on the flight that you are taking. What if your flight is late for some reason and you miss the other one, if you go by the same carrier and not change them, like in your case, you will be changing from jet to qantas, the qantas flight is not responsible for jet flight, i was suggested to go by one carrier and not two even if they are cheaper, it makes life easier and when you have a 18 hour flight, it is better to go with the best instead of the cheapest, that is my take, everyone thinks differently though


Codesharing does mean that you are flying 2 different airlines to reach your destination. But the booking is done by one airliner. Which means since I would be flying in with Jet-Quantas, i have booked my tickets through Jet for the entire journey and thus Jet would be accountable for my transit and luggage loss if any. "crossed-fingers "


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i got it but it is just taking a chance and putting extra burden, i personally feel, migration in itself is already such a huge task, we spent 100's of 1000's and then try and save a few thousands, what if you really gt unlucky and things go for a toss..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

kinshuk, you will do fine, i am sure, i just like keeping a lot of buffer and try and make life as simple as can be ..


----------



## kinshuksen (Nov 22, 2011)

Hahah thanks pal..i would do fine! Btw any IT professionals here?!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my husband is, kinshuk and oz_sg10 is one as well


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

would 1.45 hour of stoppage enough for changing flight at Bangkok? I am finally booking Thai airways..


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

ujwols said:


> would 1.45 hour of stoppage enough for changing flight at Bangkok? I am finally booking Thai airways..



1.45 hours should be ok, but to be safe, I would take atleast 3 hours of transit time. A queue or a delay somewhere can easily eat up 1.30 hours, and then it is a hassle to run to catch the flight although the airline is answerable for any delays from their end.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and everyone wants to stretch their legs, If you are taking Thai, you will stop at Bangkok, the airport is not as big as that in Singapore but stil, lots of shopping options 
We had 5 hours in Singapore, i have no idea how we spent the time, by the time we were finished freshening up, changing the lil one's clothes, eating, it was time to board the other flight


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

lol..this time I am travelling alone so I think I wouldn't have much to do at airport.. I just wish that 1.45 hr is enough for me to change my flight at Bangkok


----------



## kinshuksen (Nov 22, 2011)

ujwols said:


> lol..this time I am travelling alone so I think I wouldn't have much to do at airport.. I just wish that 1.45 hr is enough for me to change my flight at Bangkok


If its is a connecting flight, which means that the first carrier is responsible to get you there on time, then 1:45 should be just fine. But if you are booking flights from different carriers then you need to have a good 4 hours at least in hand because you never know when a flight gets delayed.

I myself have booked via Jet and there is a gap of 5 hours from singapore for the Quantas flight.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

kinshuksen said:


> If its is a connecting flight, which means that the first carrier is responsible to get you there on time, then 1:45 should be just fine. But if you are booking flights from different carriers then you need to have a good 4 hours at least in hand because you never know when a flight gets delayed.
> 
> I myself have booked via Jet and there is a gap of 5 hours from singapore for the Quantas flight.


Yeah this is a connecting flight..Both operated by Thai airways..


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Which place is better for break journey? Sg. Thai. or Malaysia? Can i ask my airline to give breakjourney for more time and i catch onward flight the next day or two ?
Can i also ask them to keep my luggage in Aus and I can pick it later?


----------



## kinshuksen (Nov 22, 2011)

Tht wud totally depend on what you plan to do with the halt. Singapore is better if u wanna shop fr duty free!

Also if u want the halt to be longer..u wud hv to book different flyts..and luggage wud be with you thruout


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Just a day or two to relax and enjoying scenes with family.


----------



## kinshuksen (Nov 22, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Just a day or two to relax and enjoying scenes with family.


If you plan to stay put and take a break then you would love to take a pit stop @ Thailand or Malaysia as Singapore is more commercialized. But you would have to book into 2 separate flights in order to accommodate your vacation plan.

You can also get in touch with your major airliners in case they can offer you a packaged deal which would involve a pit stop at malaysia or thailand!


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea that is what i am looking for , thanks. It would be hard to come back from Aus in near future, so it seems good opportunity to land afresh in Aus


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Ujwols,

Even i am planning to book Thai airlines to Mel. could you please let me know how was the Thai airlines service, seats and food?
Other airlines are expensive than Thai. Do you recommend to book Thai?

Thanks,
skj


ujwols said:


> Yeah this is a connecting flight..Both operated by Thai airways..


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Hi Ujwols,
> 
> Even i am planning to book Thai airlines to Mel. could you please let me know how was the Thai airlines service, seats and food?
> Other airlines are expensive than Thai. Do you recommend to book Thai?
> ...



Hi,
Yes, for me everything went well with Thai.. My luggage was around 42 kgs (excluding a cabin baggage of around 7 kgs) but still Thai Airways was happy to accept it without any problem. Had no problem of any sort during the whole flight. Food was good as well. Overall, I would recommend Thai airways.

Regards,
Ujwol


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Ujwol...



ujwols said:


> Hi,
> Yes, for me everything went well with Thai.. My luggage was around 42 kgs (excluding a cabin baggage of around 7 kgs) but still Thai Airways was happy to accept it without any problem. Had no problem of any sort during the whole flight. Food was good as well. Overall, I would recommend Thai airways.
> 
> Regards,
> Ujwol


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Hi,
> Yes, for me everything went well with Thai.. My luggage was around 42 kgs (excluding a cabin baggage of around 7 kgs) but still Thai Airways was happy to accept it without any problem. Had no problem of any sort during the whole flight. Food was good as well. Overall, I would recommend Thai airways.
> 
> Regards,
> Ujwol


Hey, was there any condition for number of bags in the main luggage?
Like only 2 bags of 20Kgs allowed?

-Melbourne


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

melbourne said:


> Hey, was there any condition for number of bags in the main luggage?
> Like only 2 bags of 20Kgs allowed?
> 
> -Melbourne


The condition that a single bag Should not be over 20 kilos is pretty normal for all airlines. This is because there is a lot of manual lifting involved.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

bangalg said:


> The condition that a single bag Should not be over 20 kilos is pretty normal for all airlines. This is because there is a lot of manual lifting involved.


Ok. But my question was is there a limit on the number of bags one can carry. Or only 2 bags of 20 Kgs each is permitted. i.e. can I carry 4 bags.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

No more than 2 bags. Only 2 bags are allowed per person.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

SGAus said:


> No more than 2 bags. Only 2 bags are allowed per person.


Thanks For Thai or for any airline?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Skoropada said:


> I'll be travelling in a few months, what I'm metioning here is what an IOM officer told me and what my reservation says.
> After I successfuly ship the baggage I'll let you know.


Hey SKoropada,
Can you please share the procedure to get the tickets through IOM, I checked their website but could not find relevant information. Thanks!


----------



## sb2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if PR has anything to do with baggage allowance. because i have booked a 'One way ticket' to sydney with singapore airlines. they gave my 40+10 allowance because thats the limit for one way tarvellers i guess(this is what they told me on phone). Also a one way ticket costs around 35k.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

sb2010 said:


> I'm not sure if PR has anything to do with baggage allowance. because i have booked a 'One way ticket' to sydney with singapore airlines. they gave my 40+10 allowance because thats the limit for one way tarvellers i guess(this is what they told me on phone). Also a one way ticket costs around 35k.


Hi SB2010,


Thanks for the info. On their site , they say 23kg as maximum for each checked in baggage. Did you have to anything different to get the 40 kg allowance? Also did they send you a written confirmation about the same?

Thanks
Xayla


----------



## sb2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Xayla,
as i said earlier, since i booked a 'One way ticket' to sydney with singapore airlines. they gave me 40 . i didnt do anything to get that. it showed in my eticket that the checked in baggage allowance is 40. and i'll correct myself...hand luggage is 7 kg.


----------

